# Eating in Cafeteria



## Attica! Attica! (Oct 8, 2008)

Its not a very big thing, but I've started eating lunch every day in one of the dorm cafeterias, instead of getting it to go and rushing back to my room. I still eat alone of course, but now I'm able to eat by myself amidst a large crowd with no anxiety at all! I think a key thing is just putting myself out there, going outside more where there are lots of people. I look at my smoker friends, and they're always meeting new people and making new friends because they're always outside sitting and smoking, lol.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

That's bigger than you think. I still can't do it.
Great job! :boogie :boogie :boogie


----------



## David1976 (Nov 8, 2003)

yes that is very big... I only ate a handful of times in my dorm cafeteria my three years in college.. I usually would use my microwave or take out food..


----------



## Attica! Attica! (Oct 8, 2008)

Thanks guys!  yeah, I used to just eat cloistered in my room, lots of ramen and crap in my microwave... that got old fast


----------



## Attica! Attica! (Oct 8, 2008)

and tonight I went out with a couple friends and also some people I find hard to be comfortable around, and had very little to no anxiety, didn't withdraw into myself or get annoyed with people, and took it in stride when someone rather rudely pointed out my quietude! I ate dinner with them, iceskated, went to a cafe, and later watched a movie! I'm very proud of myself right now  I just hope this isn't a freak occurance... I miss having fun like this, so much.


----------



## ThisIsAName (Dec 6, 2008)

Congrats! I hope you can continue to do those things, best of look with that


----------



## mongorians (May 4, 2008)

I _hate_ it when people comment on quietness or any other "odd" mannerisms that people may have. Take an extra second or two to mind your manners before speaking rather than stating the obvious and calling somebody out. [/minirant]

But anyway, congratulations! 
Hopefully this is the start of a new trend rather than a freak occurance. :b


----------



## Attica! Attica! (Oct 8, 2008)

Grrr, I know! and it wasn't a 'your pretty quiet, huh?' like I usually get, it was a 'ok, everyone else has talked, now its your turn' even though I had been talking quite a bit before that, even more than others! Sheesh, I'm so glad I'm not a loudmouth like she is! uke I consider that a triumph as well. [/ my minirant]

anyway, thanks for the comments guys!


----------



## shy67 (May 2, 2008)

That's so good that you can do that now. I also find that I don't feel that much anxiety when eating in the dorm cafeteria. It's weird because my roomate who is not very shy is very anxious eating there and mostly when alone. I go there everyday and recenly realized that it's one of the places other than my room where I feel comfortable. I just get a newspaper and read and don't pay attention to all the other people.


----------

